# 31fqbhs Sydney Edition



## 4ms (Jun 24, 2009)

Hello,
We purchased an 07 Sydney edition. We love it, but...We noticed that the white "stickers" on the cabinets and floorboards etc. are bubbling. Is this normal? Anyone else have this problem on the Sydney edition interior? Will Outback replace it?
Thanks.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What "stickers" are you talking about?

Can you post a picture?


----------



## 4ms (Jun 24, 2009)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What "stickers" are you talking about?
> 
> Can you post a picture?


All of the cabinets and floorboards, etc. are white. It looks like the wood is painted white, but really it is more like white wallpaper covering. Some of the floorbaords are bubbling. Do any other Sydney Edition owners have this problem with the bubbling. Just wondering if Outback will fix.

Thanks


----------



## puffer (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a 08 fqbhs Sydney and had a few spots fixed under warranty,but unfortunatly you are no longer covered. There are some posts around this forum about this issue and how to fix it.


----------



## 4ms (Jun 24, 2009)

puffer said:


> I have a 08 fqbhs Sydney and had a few spots fixed under warranty,but unfortunatly you are no longer covered. There are some posts around this forum about this issue and how to fix it.


Thanks.
I'll search the forums and see what's been said about it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I also had 2 spots repaired under warranty


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Had a couple spots myself but didn't think it was a big deal. Down under the fridge and hardly noticeable.

Hope you get yours taken care of.

Mark


----------

